# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Attestato sentenza passata in giudicato

## ergo3

Salve. 
Come si fa, praticamente, a richiedere un attestato di sentenza CTP passata in giudicato? 
La richiesta la farebbe un terzo, non parte del contenzioso. 
Quanto tempo ci vuole?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve. 
> Come si fa, praticamente, a richiedere un attestato di sentenza CTP passata in giudicato? 
> La richiesta la farebbe un terzo, non parte del contenzioso. 
> Quanto tempo ci vuole?

  Hai provato a chiedere in CTP ?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Sul sito Dipartimento delle Finanze - Home Page nella sezione dedicata alle Commissioni tributarie trovi il fac-simile dell'istanza, ma può chiederla una delle parti in causa

----------


## ergo3

Grazie. Mi recher&#242; personalmente. Tanto al telefono non risponde nessuno. 100KM e passa la paura!

----------

